# Powder Coated Reels



## texassaltwatersafari (Jun 27, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get my 12/0 reels powder coated? There is only one guy that I am aware of and his website has been down for several months now. I'm not sure if he is out of the business or is just experiencing difficulties with his site but if somebody has his contact information or can recommend another source I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## BigBird737 (May 15, 2007)

i no there is couple of hotrod shops in houston that do powder coating cant seem to find there numbers thow tou might want to try some hope this helps


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I got a buddy that powder coated a light aquarium hood. I asked him about reels and he said he just needed to know some details like what weights and mumbled off a bunch of junk I didn't recognize.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I know this is'nt what you asked but,what about gun bluing the kind you bake on.It was just an idea.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

There used to be a place in Dickinson that done powder coating.


----------



## bullyak (Oct 16, 2005)

*Powder Coat*

This is a guy who used to powder coat reels...I don't know if he still does it. I have a couple of his powder coated reels and they have held up well...

Freddie Gartman

13018 Live Oak Lane

Dayton,Texas 77535

[email protected]
281-576-5676


----------



## texassaltwatersafari (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I appreciate it!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

have been several reeels posted that this fellow done, his name is freddy gartman shop is in crosby i think phone 3 is 281-576-5676, seems like he got about 35 per reel
looks like buuyak beat me to the draw


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Harbor freight has the powder coating system on sale for $49.99.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94244


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

Please don't ruin your reel by powder coating it. Not that I am anybody, but I would never purchase a used reel that was powder coated unless I was going to replace the coated parts with OEM. Just my .02!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Harbor freight has the powder coating system on sale for $49.99.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94244


Will that work for this stuff? My buddy that did the aquarium hood dipped it, so I just assumed the reel parts would be dipped also. This thing is tough, you could take a hammer and chisel to it and I can't see the coating coming off.

Cylinder, some of the big Penn reels these guys use for sharks are rather nice when powder coated. Completely stops rust and corrosion and such.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Will that work for this stuff? My buddy that did the aquarium hood dipped it, so I just assumed the reel parts would be dipped also. This thing is tough, you could take a hammer and chisel to it and I can't see the coating coming off.
> 
> Cylinder, some of the big Penn reels these guys use for sharks are rather nice when powder coated. Completely stops rust and corrosion and such.


He didn't powder coat it then he electroplated it.


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

I guess I'm not capable of changing with the times but I have not seen any that looked better than my good old chrome plated models.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Cylinder said:


> I guess I'm not capable of changing with the times but I have not seen any that looked better than my good old chrome plated models.


They might not look better, but they never corrode or chip or scratch and it's a good way to take an old beat up reel and make it look new again.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bobby said:


> He didn't powder coat it then he electroplated it.


Some powder coating is done by dipping. The avatar lure I use is one I powder coated dipping; but it is a much smaller piece. The piece is heated up to about 375°. While hot, the piece is lowered into a container of powder paint that has an air pump with air flowing through a permeable membrane in the bottom so the powder is fluffed up like liquid. Then the peice is baked about 20 minutes at 375°. It ends up almost like a porcelain coating.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

whitebassfisher...
the method you speak of is called hot coating...it is completely different than powder coating even though your using powder...powder coating is using electrostatically charged particles of powder wich will actually give you a more durable,better looking coating than hot coating...as far as electroplating,powdercoating and or hot plating nothing is indestructable..all coatings can chip,fade,crack,peel wich will result in corrosion if not taken care of...just my 2 cents worth


----------

